# Back Pain, Help!



## Guest

What is a good off-season remedy for lower back pain? Exercises? I seem to get it after every time I go riding, and it last for at least a few days.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT

stretching is the best to beat it
sit-ups


----------



## Guest

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> stretching is the best to beat it
> sit-ups



What he said!


----------



## Flick Montana

Core strengthening exercises. Also, if it persists, it may be a problem you should have checked out.


----------



## Guest

stretching and wear a back belt wile riding


----------



## Snowjoe

When I hurt my back I lived on painkillers and using the hot tub after riding for a month lol. Not an advisable rehab plan.


----------



## Guest

i go to the chiro.. but this is a good stretch i do whenever im in pain:

lie down on your back and bring a leg up towards you, grab the foot and stretch it like your trying to pull your heel towards your shoulder.. its lower than lower back, but thats where some of my pains are.

Other than that you can crack your back on a chair.. go into the mummy position and have someone pick you up from behind and squeeze.. both work with back pains

and then thers the good old Shaq remedy! ahh icy hot back patch


----------



## Guest

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> sit-ups


sit ups KILL my back, i hear they are absolutely horrible for your back. crunches are much easier on your back.

rest is the best thing, i've found i might go for a while with minimal pain but then i will pull the muscles in my back again and it will hurt for another week or 2.


----------



## Guest

Ding ding. Don't do sit-ups. If you insist on working your core (which might be a good idea, whether it be spinal or muscle pain), definitely work on crunches, just make sure you're doing them right (contracting the muscles the entire time so they don't "pooch" out) and if you can, get a yoga ball. Plank is a good one to work on core strength too, but you might not be able to last long at first, I know I can't stand plank too long because my back goes out and it just gets ugly but that's my own fault for not having as strong of a core as I should to hold my back.

I have lower back problems myself, and yeah rest is really the best remedy. If it's a "spinal pain" you feel, like with the vertabrae, you can go to a health store and pick up some MSM with Glucosaminesulfate, or just MSM. It'll help repair the joints in your back and make your joints just feel better overall if you take them consistently. I used to take those damned pills 3x a day and they really did help out.

If it's muscle wise, keep working the core, and definitely stretch out your back before you go riding, as someone mentioned.


----------



## rrrtx

work on abs harder... your abs/lower back support your upper body. If your lower back is getting sore try doing a bit more abs and stretching.


----------



## rgrwilco

it was said before... go to the chiropractor. seriously, if you have some sort of miniscule back injury now, your gonna be screwed when your older. get that sh$t taken care of and dont push yourself.


----------



## Guest

*...*

Google It!!! Of you could just go to a gym..
-..Alex..-


----------



## smellysell

Stretching and core strengthening. Get those hammies and IT bands loosened up! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kijima

Look at how we live, sitting in chairs, leaning forward to look at smartphones, televisions and computer screens. Bending over to pick things up, tie our shoes and pat our dogs.
We bend the same way all the time.
The other way not so much.
So the muscles we use regularly become strong whilst the muscles we allow to do nothing as a product our lifestyle become weak.

Now break the regular pattern, like going snowboarding or something and these muscles that usually just chill all day long are suddenly put to work, and expected to keep up with the other muscles that train every day.
Its like a noob at the gym trying to keep up with a gym junkie. Shit is gonna hurt in the morning lol.
Both of these characters live within us, one plays on the main stage while the other sits back stage pulling the occasional curtain string.

So my advice, is to strengthen your body is ways that your lifestyle does not automatically strengthen for you.

Touching your toes is not going to help, arching your back will.

Reverse the daily patterns to build muscle equality and shit like lower back pain fades away quicker than you would imagine


----------



## Kijima

One thing that really helped me remove chronic back pain from my life was not standing on straight legs all the time. The slightest knee bend activates a lot of muscles that are allowed to rest when we lock the knee joint. 
It's like a free workout for your lower back.


----------



## NT.Thunder

Get onto it early one way or another, I played football for years and never had any soft tissue or real serious injuries.Somewhere in my early 40's I went fishing one day and tore my hamstring netting a fish. That was the turning point for me when I started stretching, chaned my diet and started going to the gym. I went and got help from a personal trainer for a couple of sessions just to set me in the right direction and now it's just routine.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Walking well/correctly and often works.


----------



## Scalpelman

Agree with strength training, core focused. I have adopted my own cool down stretching routine that incorporates a bit of yoga without the bs religious overtones. @Kijima BACKBENDS! A flexible back is a happy back....especially for us geezers.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes

Fitness and proper care will help no doubt, but also a trip to the doctor. I had back pain for years which I attributed to either a poor fitting bicycle, weak core, too little activity etc. and I took all the steps I could to address it. Nothing worked. Turns out I have arthritis in my spine as well and compressed disks. Not much I can do about the compression that I haven’t already been doing but the arthritis meds have changed my world. Just saying, don’t overlook the doctor!


----------



## htfu

be very careful with "lower back pain" as it could be a number of things, in my case it turned out to be kidney stones which went undiagnosed for about 10 years. no amount of stretching or exercise helped


----------

